# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Зачем ады если есть реинкарнация?

## Валентин Шеховцов

В лекции Аударья Дхама прабху говорил,что жертва желает своему палачу того же самого что и сейчас палач производит над ней.И значит, по справедливости жертва и палач должны поменяться ролями в будущем для идеального правосудия кармической Фемиды.
 Не значит ли это ,что посылать грешника ещё и в ад это уже перебор?
Или всё таки жертва в момент страданий  желает своему обидчику стократного воздаяния?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> В лекции Аударья Дхама прабху говорил,что жертва желает своему палачу того же самого что и сейчас палач производит над ней.И значит, по справедливости жертва и палач должны поменяться ролями в будущем для идеального правосудия кармической Фемиды.


А наш Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что палач свободен от кармических реакций за казнь, поскольку действует не по своему произволу, а по распоряжению царя, и его суда.




> Не значит ли это ,что посылать грешника ещё и в ад это уже перебор?


Не значит. Слово "перебор" означало бы несовершенство системы высшей справедливости, а значит и ее творца - Кришны. Так заведено не мирским юристом, такова Высшая Воля, обсуждать и осуждать которую мы не в праве. Воля Господа не демократична,она абсолютно тоталитарна.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я ошибся.  Наверное не палач,а преступник.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Вроде ад - это подготовка к животной форме жизни, так я слышал. Не любой преступник идёт в ад, видимо. Или не сразу.

----------


## Лена

В аду вы не можете повлиять на свою карму, вы получаете страдания, чтобы ее отработать 
а на  Земле у вас есть шанс изменить ее осознанно 
Ад - застойное место пребывания , грубо говоря

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Каждый день мы непредумышленно убиваем множество живых существ, наступая на них, вдыхая воздух и т.п. Умножьте это число на количество дней в году, затем на количество прожитых лет в жизни. За нашу одну жизнь мы можем умереть только 1 раз, а убить - миллиарды миллиардов раз, и так каждую жизнь. За каждую нашу человеческую жизнь мы нарабатываем столько плохой кармы (на примере убийств), что нам ее не отработать и миллионом жизней. Когда такая карма превышает допустимую норму в верхнем пределе - добро пожаловать в ад.



> Не значит ли это ,что посылать грешника ещё и в ад это уже перебор?


Перебора и недостатков в творении нет и быть не может, т.к. то, что создает Господь - совершенно; существует только отсутствие должного знания и понимания в нас.

----------


## Джива

> Воля Господа не демократична,она абсолютно тоталитарна.


ошибаетесь
извесный факт - если Кришна не будет иногда проигрывать, мальчики пастушки не захотят с ним больше играть
однако если говорить о _Господе_ подобный пример привести я затрудняюсь

таким образом, вопреки коментарию Прабхупады к Моха-мудгара Шанкарачарьи (шучу на половину)
(который вы действительно можете услышать в видео ниже 1:15)"Krishna means God and God means Krishna"
мы можем видеть что эти понятия не двунаправлено-взаиморавнозначны  :pandit:

----------


## SlavaSG

Адские места на тонком плане необходимы для осознания и изменения желаний. Тонкое тело всегда сохраняет глубинную память, когда наступит момент выбора, память адских планет может повлиять положительно на выбор.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

"Если ты плюнешь на коллектив, коллектив утрется. Если коллектив плюнет на тебя, ты утонешь."

Любые сильные эмоции (негативные, позитивные - неважно) сравнительно быстро воплощаются в физическую реальность, и если таких сильных эмоций накопится порядочно, если "все реки слёз" сфокусируются на одной точке, на одном обидчике... 

...то вот именно что "ты утошешь".

----------


## SlavaSG

> "Если ты плюнешь на коллектив, коллектив утрется. Если коллектив плюнет на тебя, ты утонешь."
> 
> Любые сильные эмоции (негативные, позитивные - неважно) сравнительно быстро воплощаются в физическую реальность, и если таких сильных эмоций накопится порядочно, если "все реки слёз" сфокусируются на одной точке, на одном обидчике... 
> 
> ...то вот именно что "ты утошешь".


Что бы плюнуть на коллектив нужно иметь кармическую возможность. Хитросплитение кармы сложно распутать. 

Проявление адских миров на тонком плане без тел физических созданы для разумных существ, в астральном теле чувства могущественей они не закованы грубым телом. Адские миры в астральном проявлении не связанны на прямую с кармой. Их главная задача изменить желания разумного существа.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

в т.ч. и 


> Их главная задача изменить желания разумного существа.


разумно) 


"астральное" - это, я так понимаю, и есть существование на уровне эмоций? 
Но... тогда ведь не только "разумные", но и вообще все существа, имеющие эмоции, по сути дела присутствуют, живут в т.ч. и на "астральном плане" (пффффф, какими я словами выражаюсь). Соответствено, сильные муки на земле ("земной ад") сильно изменят сознание не только разумного, но и вообще любого существа.

----------


## SlavaSG

> в т.ч. и 
> разумно) 
> 
> 
> "астральное" - это, я так понимаю, и есть существование на уровне эмоций? 
> Но... тогда ведь не только "разумные", но и вообще все существа, имеющие эмоции, по сути дела присутствуют, живут в т.ч. и на "астральном плане" (пффффф, какими я словами выражаюсь). Соответствено, сильные муки на земле ("земной ад") сильно изменят сознание не только разумного, но и вообще любого существа.


 Астральное, тонкое тело, эмоциональное, у него много синонимов.  Да любое существо страдает и наслаждается. У любого существа есть эмоциональное тело. Ад астрального плана существует только для разумных существ. В писаниях вы не встретите мучения  неразумных существ. Для неразумных достаточно земного ада или ада низших уровней но в физических телах.

----------


## SlavaSG

Интересно рассказывает
бывший атеист переживший клиническую смерть

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k1X8pCleoQ

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Насколько я слышала, ад позволяет быстро отработать грехи, на отработку которых понадобилось бы тысячи жизней, например по вине человека взорвался атомный реактор, и ему чтобы отработать карму надо родиться и умереть столько раз, сколько было жертв взрыва. Т е наказание в аду более концентрированно.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Насколько я слышала, ад позволяет быстро отработать грехи, на отработку которых понадобилось бы тысячи жизней, например по вине человека взорвался атомный реактор, и ему чтобы отработать карму надо родиться и умереть столько раз, сколько было жертв взрыва. Т е наказание в аду более концентрированно.


Где то это именно так.
В такой постановке ответа нужно знать что такое карма, какова ее цель.  
Что делает карма с живым существом. Карма это не чтото отдельная от нас, карма это мы и есть в этом мире. Отработка или наработка эти слова настолько технически искусственны, они не могут передать правильный смысл.

----------


## Светлана )

> Адские миры в астральном проявлении не связанны на прямую с кармой. Их главная задача изменить желания разумного существа.


Как не связаны напрямую с кармой?

----------


## SlavaSG

> Как не связаны напрямую с кармой?


Мы привыкли думать что карма это инструмент который только наказывает или одаривает.
Карма это не что то отдельное, это часть целого 
Оно связанно с тем как мы себя видём наше внутреннее состояние желаний стремлений 
Сейчас многие пытаются искусственно как то улучшить свою карму, этот метод очень слаб.
Две личности могут совершать одно действие но кармический результат может быть противоположен. 
Карма на грубом плане мире физическом  проявляется на прямую если ударил то по закону тебя ждёт тоже самое но по мимо грубого есть тонкий мир психический астральный как угодно называйте, он не связан с кармой на грубом уровне там карма проявляется в желаниях  в ощущениях мыслях чувствах. Наши желания чувства мысли способны уничтожить или создать что то новое на грубом плане кармы, так же можно с грубого действовать на тонкий мир но эффект очень слаб. Адские миры лишены физических тел там нет кармы на грубом плане.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> с грубого действовать на тонкий мир но эффект очень слаб.


мне показалось, там был упор на слово 



> концентрированно


это обычный, повседневный опыт грубого тела слабо (медленно) отзывается в более тонком. Как спортсмену, чтобы довести приём до автоматизма, до уровня рефлексов, нужно тренироваться месяцами, если не годами. 

Острый же опыт более грубого тела (напр., физического или пранного) закладывается в структуру более тонкого тела (напр., эмоций или ума) гораздо быстрее. Собственно, на то он и острый.

----------


## SlavaSG

> мне показалось, там был упор на слово 
> 
> это обычный, повседневный опыт грубого тела слабо (медленно) отзывается в более тонком. Как спортсмену, чтобы довести приём до автоматизма, до уровня рефлексов, нужно тренироваться месяцами, если не годами. 
> 
> Острый же опыт более грубого тела (напр., физического или пранного) закладывается в структуру более тонкого тела (напр., эмоций или ума) гораздо быстрее. Собственно, на то он и острый.


в аду концентрация высока 
карма меняется на очень глубоком уровне

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Адские миры в астральном проявлении не связанны на прямую с кармой. Их главная задача изменить желания разумного существа.


Ад не меняет желания живого существа. Желания может изменить только преданное служение. Только повторение святого имени сжигает семена греховных желаний.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Ад не меняет желания живого существа. Желания может изменить только преданное служение. Только повторение святого имени сжигает семена греховных желаний.


ад меняет желания в рамках трёх гун

----------


## Андрей В

Ад позволяет душе начать с чистого листа. Совокупность боли причинённой многим живым существам, в аду можно отработать в концентрированной форме и быстро, приобрести память о том за что тебя наказывали. Так некоторые люди боятся высоты, купаться или боятся воровать или врать. Память о наказании подсознательно вырабатывает в человеке правильное поведение в определённых ситуациях. Например, появилась возможность что-то "стырить" так, что никто не увидит и не узнает. А человеку тут внутренний голос говорит, нельзя, это не хорошо. И громко так говорит, что человек думает, что да, брать чужое нельзя. Но сколько раз он в своих предыдущих жизнях воровал и сколько раз его за это наказывали. что у него выработалась стойкая неприязнь к воровству, знает только Бог.

----------


## Артур

Это же не человек тебе... сострадание проявлять... Прости что на "ты" с тобой... Глупый вопрос задаёшь...

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Вроде ад - это подготовка к животной форме жизни, так я слышал. Не любой преступник идёт в ад, видимо. Или не сразу.


Я лично так понял: это милость стирания личности.
То есть если уж сформировалась такая личность, что только страдания вызывает для себя - получает милость полной смерти как личности: в результате невыносимых страданий сознание суживается до атома..
 И потом - новое формирование личности, быть может, на этот раз повезет..  :smilies:

----------


## Олег Огнин

> Не значит ли это ,что посылать грешника ещё и в ад это уже перебор?


Хахаха! А что на это сказал бы сам *Ямарадж*!? :acute: 

Вообще тема- сплошная жуть.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> В аду вы не можете повлиять на свою карму, вы получаете страдания, чтобы ее отработать 
> а на  Земле у вас есть шанс изменить ее осознанно 
> Ад - застойное место пребывания , грубо говоря


Молиться Богу можно и в аду.Не существует "застойных" мест для духовной жизни.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Молиться Богу можно и в аду


ну это очень интересная мысль, 
тогда поясните в рамках своего представления как например когда человеку отрубают ноги и руки в течении допустим 100 земных лет, они соответственно каждый раз отрастают, и когда такая боль чувствуется во всей красе, КАК это живое существо может молиться?

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Ад это прекрасное место для молитвы и атеистов там нет.Ямарадж хорошо и доходчиво объясняет почему ты там и за что будешь наказан. Если грехи ваши не тяжелы то вы можете там просто жить на берегу реки из крови с видом на озеро гноя.
Как говорил ачарья Прабхупада живые существа умудряются и в аду получать удовольствия и в аду они боятся умереть потерять свои тела. Потому представление об аде как о бесконечной комнате пыток не совсем верно.Там есть время подумать и помолиться.Есть общение. 
Душа всегда может молиться например описаны молитвы души в утробе матери. И ад это пригодное для молитвы место.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Ад позволяет сузить сознание человека, до сознания животного. Ведь не попадет сразу очень сильно нагрешивший человек в тело блохи, свиньи или тигра. Его сознание должно быть трансформировано. Очень хорошо получается это делать через постоянную боль или страдания.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Анурадха д.д  Было бы замечательно получить цитату об этом с указанием источника информации.
О трансформации сознания через боль я нигде не читал. Читал о подсознательной памяти адских мук как об останавливающем от преступления факторе.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Ад это прекрасное место для молитвы и атеистов там нет


вы наверняка знаете, что бхумандала является единственным местом, откуда живое существо может в зависимости от действий попасть в одно из трех мест: райские планеты, духовная реальность и адские планеты.
если вы говорите о молитве в адских планетах, то возможно это возможно, но уровень молитвы будет очень и очень низкий, т.к. про адские планеты не сказано, что от туда живое существо может попасть хотя бы на райские планеты.
и говорить о полноценной возможности обращаться к богу с адских планет это очень глупо. 
В том числе вы наверно забыли тот факт, что живое существо оказавшиеся на адских планетах уже как минимум атеист. 
К тому же если не вдаваться в глубь адских планет, то на уровне даже била – сварги обитатели абсолютные атеисты, не говоря уже об адских планетах.
Кстати у Тугутов слышел в лекции, что живое существо с адских планет получает тело животного, от того что от страданий деградирует сознание. Так же он называл цифры сравнивая с уровнем страданий на нашей планеты, вообщем он говорил, что там абсолютно отсутствует свобода воли и уровень страданий превышает наш уровень в сто тысяч раз, например если тут нас донимает одна муха и причиняет тем самым нам страдания, то там нас эта муха будет донимать в сто тысяч раз интенсивней(а если будет 10 мух то это жесть), поэтому о молитве к Богу вспоминать просто не хватит сил.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Спекуляции ума очень вредная вещь.Что бы избежать их пользуйтесь цитатами. Мир делится на преданных Бога и демонов а не на преданных Бога и атеистов.Демон может верить в Бога но он не предается Богу. Планеты атеистов это не адские планеты .Ад это тоже "школа" просто с более интенсивным "обучением". Земля это зона общего режима а ад зона строгого режима.
Что касается перехода из ада в рай то такие случаи описаны.Например сын постился в Экадаши и тем спас отца из ада при этом из ада он поднимался в форме имеющей четыре руки явно направляясь на высшие планеты.
Путать планеты атеистов и ад не нужно.Не нужно объявлять некие места во вселенной местом закрытым от милости Бога.Местом в котором молитва к Богу ничто.Это неверно.Потому что Бог находится в каждом атоме и в сердце каждого живого существа.
Был даже случай когда Бог отпустил всех узников ада и Ямарадж пришел к Нему с отчетом о том что работы нет....Потому власть Бога распространяется на ад и существует он для самоосознания а не для окончательной деградации души.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Например сын постился в Экадаши и тем спас отца из ада


такое возможно, но такого сына надо еще поискать в Кали-Югу. Врятли найдете.



> Путать планеты атеистов и ад не нужно.


у вас какое-то примитивное понимания строения вселенной. Думает адские планеты являются возвышенней била -сварг?



> Потому власть Бога распространяется на ад и существует он для самоосознания а не для окончательной деградации души


с законом кармы знакомы? знаете к чему приводят гуру-апаратхи? при чем это самостоятельный выбор каждого

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Планеты атеистов описаны как области населенные змееподобными существами и лишенные солнечного света там царит роскошь и очень развиты технологии.Не знаю что там за существа знаю что там очень ценятся драгоценные камни рассеивающие свет Солнца едва туда проникающий.Это совсем не ад.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

речь шла не о том. 
материальная вселенная построена по принципу смягчения или ужесточения адхьятмы, адхибхуты и адхидайвы. Чем выше тем меньше. Соответственно чем ниже тем жестче. 
И вообще ознакомьтесь Шримад Бхагаватам песнь 5, гл.26, может это изменит ваши взгляды на адские планеты.

----------


## Лёша

Здравствуйте,господа вайшнавы.У меня к вам вопрос о нравственности мироорганизации.Если мы для Бога дети и Он нас любит,то как понять эту его любовь?Мы сделали неверный выбор и(!) попали сюда,в бесконечные страдания,и пока мы не обработаемся тут до нужной кондиции,мы будем страдать при жизни и после. Разве это любовь? Большенство людей не знают о законах этого мира,но они обречены нести ответственность за все свои поступки.Если бы у каждого существа было знание от рождения,тогда можно было бы сказать,что всё справедливо,оно может делать выбор и будет точно знать,к чему этот выбор приведёт.Однако же.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Большинство душ никогда не падают в мир материальный примерно 90 процентов душ никогда этого не делают. Что касается меньшинства о котором вы так печетесь то страдания это инструмент ограничивающий греховные наклонности. Страдания это проявление заботы Бога.Например вы обожгли палец или язык и испытали боль.Но если бы не было больно пальцу и языку вы обожгли бы пищевод или сожгли руку до кости. 
Знания о Боге есть всегда за этим так же следит Сам Бог. Аватары и учителя посылаемые для спасения людей сравниваются в Ведах с водопадом.Так что всё более чем справедливо.

----------


## Лёша

Это,Дмитрий,вы жене  расскажите,которую изнасилует ватага джигитов,или сыну,которому оторвёт на войне ноги,и себе самому напомните,когда начнётся рассеяный склероз и рак простаты,что это всё карма,а страдания это всё сон внутри Махавишну и т.п.  В Ведах написано,что ЭТО ИГРА.
И,продолжаю свой открытый вопрос,что зв любовь у него к своим детям,что Он обрекает их за невежество терпеть ЭТО?

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

В этом мире страдают все даже мать Кришны страдала пережила убийство многих своих детей. А выход один возвращаться домой в мир духовный. Или не жаловаться что тут простата заболела.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Если мы для Бога дети и Он нас любит,то как понять эту его любовь?Мы сделали неверный выбор и(!) попали сюда,в бесконечные страдания,и пока мы не обработаемся тут до нужной кондиции,мы будем страдать при жизни и после. Разве это любовь?


Вы уж простите меня, но с этим вопросом Вам надо в раздел "Кришна для начинающих". И сразу вопрос не задавайте, а для начала поищите, так как там уже писали по этому поводу.

----------


## Владимиир

Господь Ади Пуруша - единственный наслаждающийся в этом мире. 
Когда Господь хочет проявить свое творческое и индивидуальное начало в обусловленной душе, он переносит душу на райские или срединные планеты.
Когда Господь хочет пережить уничижение и неприязнь он переносит душу в ад. 
С точки зрения Господа Ад и Рай просто два атрибута двойственности материального мира. Эдакий "контрастный душ". 
В обоих случаях птица наслаждения Параматма получает свой плод, а птица наблюдатель Джива с восхищением смотрит. 
Царь Рая Индра и царь Ада Ямараджа служат для придания соответствующего "колорита" своим владениям и максимального удовлетворения метериальных желаний Параматмы. 

Но есть такие души, которые трансцендентны к материальному миру, они познали все плоды добра и зла, их уже ничто не восхищает. Такие души сидят с кислой миной посредине райского царства и танцуют на углях в аду. Индра, царь Рая, и Ямараджа, царь Ада, таких душ не переносят, так как они подрывают их служение и власть. Они стараются "сплавить" таких на средние планеты, ну а оттуда души возвращаются к Богу в духовный мир.

Хотите в Ад? Тогда наслаждайтесь здесь пока не поздно, вызовите отрыжку и несварение птицы желаний, она решит проявить смирение и стать "ниже травы, тише дерева" этому состоянию соответствует Ад. Ну а если Вы совершаете аскезы и разжигаете голод птицы желаний - тогда в Рай.

Сильные материальные переживания, как страдание так и наслаждение, одинаково погружают в материальное невежество душу. В этом аспекте Рай и Ад не отличны и явно не подходят на место освобождения от материального мира.

Примером такой отрешенной от всего души является Господь Шива, его не привлекают обе стороны материального мира, он трансцендентен к всем состояниям бытия и одинаково благосклонен как к Райским так и к Адским жителям.

----------


## Владимиир

> Это,Дмитрий,вы жене  расскажите,которую изнасилует ватага джигитов,или сыну,которому оторвёт на войне ноги,и себе самому напомните,когда начнётся рассеяный склероз и рак простаты,что это всё карма,а страдания это всё сон внутри Махавишну и т.п.  В Ведах написано,что ЭТО ИГРА.
> И,продолжаю свой открытый вопрос,что зв любовь у него к своим детям,что Он обрекает их за невежество терпеть ЭТО?


Смирение, только смирение, Вас это так волнует, потому что Вы сильно привязаны к материальному миру. Вспомните Нагорную Проповедь "благословляйте гонящих Вас...", "если ударили по левой щеке подставь правую..." "нельзя служить Богу и Маммоне...". Да с такими принципами трудно жить в материальном мире, но в духовном как-раз.

Пока желание жить материальным в вас сильно - не пытайтесь понять смысл писаний, он полностью противоположен материальной жизни и "не от мира сего". Просто молитесь Господу о ниспослании удачи и материальных благ, не применяйте насилие сверх меры. А высшие материи лучше оставить на потом, в следующую жизнь.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Проблемы и страдания этого мира умному дают понимание что этот мир плох.А глупому повод сказать что плох Бог хотя мир Бога мир духовный совершенен.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Анурадха д.д  Было бы замечательно получить цитату об этом с указанием источника информации.
> О трансформации сознания через боль я нигде не читал. Читал о подсознательной памяти адских мук как об останавливающем от преступления факторе.


  К сожалению, пока цитату привести не могу. Просто слышала это в лекциях, что в аду души как бы подготавливаются к животной жизни.Через боль и немыслимые страдания. Можно попробовать поискать в 5-й песни ШБ.

----------


## Александр.Б

Уважаемые *Владимир* и *Дмитрий Л.*, *Лёша* задал правильный и разумный вопрос, его ошибка лишь в том, что он задал его не в том разделе. Не надо умничать про попытки понять смысл писаний и про глупцов осуждающих Бога. Да и сытый голодного не разумеет.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> К сожалению, пока цитату привести не могу. Просто слышала это в лекциях, что в аду души как бы подготавливаются к животной жизни.Через боль и немыслимые страдания. Можно попробовать поискать в 5-й песни ШБ.


К животной жизни души подготавливаются развивая в себе животные наклонности в этой жизни.

В ад идут люди совершившие запрещенные ведами действия. Что бы пережить и испытать то что они сами делали с другими.Например изобретателя ядерной бомбы в аду будут долго жарить. Это намного гуманнее чем взрывать ядерные бомбы пытаясь вернуть этому человеку его карму по принципу зуб за зуб.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> К животной жизни души подготавливаются развивая в себе животные наклонности в этой жизни.
> 
> В ад идут люди совершившие запрещенные ведами действия. Что бы пережить и испытать то что они сами делали с другими.Например изобретателя ядерной бомбы в аду будут долго жарить. Это намного гуманнее чем взрывать ядерные бомбы пытаясь вернуть этому человеку его карму по принципу зуб за зуб.


Это Вы рассуждаете на основе своего разума,который несовершенен по опредилению.Я тоже слышал в лекциях духовных учителей то,что говорит матаджи Анурадха.Каких конкретно,не припоминаю,но более одного раза.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Это Вы рассуждаете на основе своего разума,который несовершенен по опредилению.Я тоже слышал в лекциях духовных учителей то,что говорит матаджи Анурадха.Каких конкретно,не припоминаю,но более одного раза.


А картинку из Бхагавад-гиты как она есть вы помните? Там где наполовину человек наполовину свинья тигр медведь.
А под ней надпись "Если человек развивает в себе животные наклонности в будущей жизни он без сомнения получит тело животного для того что бы наслаждаться соответствующим образом. В момент смерти сознание СОЗДАННОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ на протяжении его жизни переносит человека в следующее тело"

Мой разум знает где получил информацию. Теперь дело за вами.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Там дана упрощённая схема,чтобы донести саму идею,а как она технически осуществляется--не указывается.За что купил,за то и продаю.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Просто слышала это в лекциях, что в аду души как бы подготавливаются к животной жизни.Через боль и немыслимые страдания.


Мне тоже эта информация знакома, где-то в лекциях слышал. 
Не знаю, как человек попадает в тело животного, сразу после смерти или после посещения ада. Но то, что из человеческого тела он может попасть сразу в ад, это похоже на правду.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Например человек очень любит секс и получает тело обезьяны или голубя. Но предварительно его наказывают в аду за блуд а затем дают блудить в форме животного.....ад в этой схеме мне кажется лишним.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Например человек очень любит секс и получает тело обезьяны или голубя. Но предварительно его наказывают в аду за блуд а затем дают блудить в форме животного.....ад в этой схеме мне кажется лишним.


Чтобы сформировать грубое тело животного,нужно сначала тонкое село довести до соответствующей кондиции,чем и занимаются в аду(привыкают к рациону и т.п.).А иначе как некто отрастит тело животного,имея человеческий менталитет?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

постойте, я протестую против включения голубей! Они, может, по-честному следуют четвёртому регулирующему принципу - секс только для зачатия детей и с женой. У них же моногамия и постоянные пары!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Дмитрий Л. ваше сообщение:



> Молиться Богу можно и в аду.Не существует "застойных" мест для духовной жизни.


очень не разумно. В аду не молятся, в аду страдают. Смиритесь с этим) а то напридумываете себе щас, а потом такой облом будет)

----------


## Александр.Б

> В аду не молятся, в аду страдают. Смиритесь с этим)


Может не надо так категорично заявлять, я например слышал, что в аду умудряются даже наслаждаться.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Может не надо так категорично заявлять, я например слышал, что в аду умудряются даже наслаждаться.


я это тоже у Тугутова в лекции слышал. В рамках контекста лекции не имеется в виду наслаждение, как таковое. А лишь то, что желание эгоизма наслаждаться настолько сильно, что всегда найдет какую-нибудь лазейку где угодно. Это не имеет ни чего общего возможностью предаваться Богу. Это думаю понятно.

----------


## Александр.Б

Возможность предаваться Богу не зависит ни от каких материальных условий!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Возможность предаваться Богу не зависит ни от каких материальных условий!


хорошо. ну тогда скажите вот если человеку постоянно сдирать кожу в течении 100 лет и при этом она постоянно будет регенерировать и при этом будет каждый раз ощущаться полноценная боль, то может ли такой человек придаваться Богу?
если Вы ответите положительно, тогда объясните почему тут на земле ни кому кожу не сдирают и процент придавшихся настолько низок, что страшно даже произносить, и почему этот процент в аду должен быть больше, ведь по вашей логике это получается именно так.

----------


## Александр.Б

> и почему этот процент в аду должен быть больше, ведь по вашей логике это получается именно так.


Это по Вашей логике так получается) А я о процентах вообще ни чего не говорил, Вы сами придумали это!
По моей логике (хотя она не моя, я слышал это от учителей), возможность предаваться Богу есть всегда, но не все эту возможность используют.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

немного не тот ад, конечно, но схожесть есть. 

ШБ 3.31.11. Оказавшись в этом ужасном положении, живое существо, покрытое семью оболочками материальных элементов, сложив ладони, начинает молиться Господу, который поместил его в эти условия.
КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Говорят, что во время родовых схваток женщина клянется, что никогда больше не будет беременеть, чтобы снова не проходить через эти ужасные муки. Аналогичным образом, тот, кому делают хирургическую операцию, обещает, что переменит свой образ жизни, чтобы больше не болеть и не оказаться снова на операционном столе, а человек, попавший в опасную ситуацию, клянется никогда не повторять той же самой ошибки. Tак же и оказавшееся *в адских условиях* материнской утробы живое существо молится Господу и обещает Ему, что никогда больше не будет грешить, чтобы снова не попасть во чрево матери и не терпеть мук рождения и смерти. Mучаясь в материнской утробе, ребенок испытывает страх перед новым рождением, но, когда он выходит оттуда, когда чувствует себя здоровым и полным жизни, он забывает обо всем и снова совершает те грехи, из-за которых он оказался в этом ужасном положении.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Это по Вашей логике так получается) А я о процентах вообще ни чего не говорил, Вы сами придумали это!


ну смотрите, по все видимости вы ответили положительно на вышеуказанный вопрос. 
Хорошо, пусть даже одна душа находясь в аду когда ей сдирают кожу в течении ста лет стала придаваться Богу, причем так, как это необходимо а не сухие бесполезные спекуляции смешанный с завистью. 
Теперь приложа руку к сердцу, скажите вы знаете кого нибудь из обычных людей сейчас на Земле,кто придался бы Богу, когда бы ему стали сдирать кожу живьем?
если вы такого человека не найдете, тогда получается что процент таких людей в аду больше.
теперь понимаете, что я не придумал а перефразировал ваши мысли в виде процентов?

----------


## Александр.Б

> скажите вы знаете кого нибудь из обычных людей сейчас на Земле,кто придался бы Богу, когда бы ему стали сдирать кожу живьем?


Чтобы это узнать, нужно поместить этих людей в описанные Вами условия. Но будьте уверены, что такие люди есть. 
История христианства описывает достаточно святых великомучеников. На войне, люди бывшие атеистами становятся верующими. В книге "Как я пришел в СК" тоже описаны подобные случаи.
К Богу обращаются люди ищущие истину, нуждающиеся и желающие избавиться от страданий. В ШБ описан случай, как даже слон стал молиться Богу, когда оказался в угрожающей его жизни ситуации.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Но будьте уверены, что такие люди есть.


Вы наверно себе плохо представляете боль, когда кожу живьем здирают. Абсолютная боль, которая приводит к тому что человек теряет сознание. 
Я думаю вы понимаете масштабы физической боли, когда живое существо теряет от неё сознание. Но в аду сознания от боли не теряется, в этом и есть вся фишка. И придаваться в таком состоянии просто не реально. 
Ну и что что слон, ну и что что на войне, при чем всё это? ведь речь идет о конкретной боли, невыносимой боли, когда рассудок темнеет и деградирует в течении 100 лет. Сегодня даже у человека зуб болит, он страдает и ни о коком Боге не думает. Поэтому все это глупости и сантименты, когда кто-то думает, что в аду можно придаваться.

----------


## Александр.Б

Про зубы Вы это зря) Уж с этой проблемой я хорошо знаком, и молюсь знаете ли)))

----------


## Александр.Б

Аиндра пр. горел заживо, а Богу молился!
И может в момент самой пытки, сильной боли, человек и не кричит имя Господа, но в перерывах он точно молит о спасении.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Ну хорошо пусть будет так)

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> хорошо. ну тогда скажите вот если человеку постоянно сдирать кожу в течении 100 лет и при этом она постоянно будет регенерировать и при этом будет каждый раз ощущаться полноценная боль, то может ли такой человек придаваться Богу?
> если Вы ответите положительно, тогда объясните почему тут на земле ни кому кожу не сдирают и процент придавшихся настолько низок, что страшно даже произносить, и почему этот процент в аду должен быть больше, ведь по вашей логике это получается именно так.


В аду человек имеет эфирное тело тело привидения  оно испытывает муки но не разрушается. Потому ваше описание постоянно отрастающих рук ног кожи не авторитетно. Как и описание непрерывного мучения. Очевидно что и Ямарадж и его слуги существа живые потому у них есть время отдыха перерыв на обед и.т.д. 
Значит грешник имеет возможность отдохнуть подумать о своем положении помолиться.

О том что молиться (именно повторять махамантру) можно и в аду и о том что живые существа умудряются там получать удовольствие и не хотят терять свои адские тела говорил ачарья Прабхупада в лекциях которые я слушал.Откуда вы берете свои описания ада я не знаю особенно идея непрерывных мух вызывает сомнения..

Совершенно очевидно что человек страдающий больной раком или испытывающий иную боль молится больше и на земле и в аду и в утробе матери.А вот райская жизнь совсем не располагает к молитве.
Потому ад несомненно хорош для осознания Бога и молитвы.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Очевидно что и Ямарадж и его слуги существа живые потому у них есть время отдыха перерыв на обед и.т.д.


Да, они живые, но их тела совсем по другому устроены, а Ямарадж вообще как параматма! Чтобы пообедать, ему не требуется отвлекаться от дел)))
На счёт райской жизни Вы напрасно обобщаете. Те кто идут в рай по солнечному пути, прекрасно там молятся и всячески продвигаются в направлении к Богу.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Райская жизнь очень длинна и полна материальных удовольствий.Потому её можно считать долгой (очень долгой) дорогой к Кришне. 
Но реалии таковы что из рая большинство душ падают на землю. Именно этот путь описан для человека начавшего практиковать бхакти йогу но сошедшего с этого пути.
"в начале душа попадает на райскую планету затем падает на землю и рождается в семье богача брахмана или йога и может продолжить продвижение по пути бхакти" 
Вариант продвижения из рая к Кришне ,напрямую, не описан.Потому его не стоит рекламировать как реальный.Не все люди в Сочи ходят в библиотеку всё больше на пляж....

----------


## Александр.Б

> Райская жизнь очень длинна и полна материальных удовольствий.Потому её можно считать долгой (очень долгой) дорогой к Кришне.


 Речь вовсе не о длине пути, а о самой возможности пути. С другой стороны, для живого существа 100 лет в раю, те же самые, что и 100 лет на земле. Разница лишь в том, что время протекает по разному. 



> Вариант продвижения из рая к Кришне напрямую не описан


Что, правда?

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Что, правда?


Человек не сумевший в условиях земных, условиях минимума соблазнов, оторваться от мира материального не сумеет сделать это и в условиях миллиона соблазнов дающихся телом полубога в раю.
Алкоголик нашедший лаз в винный погреб имеет меньше шансов спастись чем тот  кто выпивает при первой возможности когда имеет деньги.Всё же деньги есть не всегда....
Это простая логика вещей которую вы можете легко опровергнуть хорошей цитатой.А не вопросом "Что, правда?"

----------


## Александр.Б

> Человек не сумевший в условиях земных, условиях минимума соблазнов, оторваться от мира материального


Такой человек в рай не попадёт. 
Есть два райских пути, лунный и солнечный. Похоже, что Вы говорите о лунном.



> Вариант продвижения из рая к Кришне напрямую не описан


Лучше скажите, что просто Вы об этом не читали и не слышали. А не то, что он не описан.

----------


## Милана

> Райская жизнь очень длинна и полна материальных удовольствий.Потому её можно считать долгой (очень долгой) дорогой к Кришне. 
> Но реалии таковы что из рая большинство душ падают на землю. Именно этот путь описан для человека начавшего практиковать бхакти йогу но сошедшего с этого пути.
> "в начале душа попадает на райскую планету затем падает на землю и рождается в семье богача брахмана или йога и может продолжить продвижение по пути бхакти" 
> Вариант продвижения из рая к Кришне ,напрямую, не описан.Потому его не стоит рекламировать как реальный.Не все люди в Сочи ходят в библиотеку всё больше на пляж....


Как это не описан?? Описан!!! Души,живущие на Брахма-локе,после разрушения вселенной попадают вместе с Брахмой в Духовный Мир. Читайте внимательнее Шримад Бхагаватам!!! А на счёт пляжа и библиотеки,то на пляже книги читать приятнее...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Такой человек в рай не попадёт.


Попадет это сказал в лекции ачарья Прабхупада смысл был такой "начав практиковать бхакти йогу человек как минимум попадет в начале в рай а потом родится в хорошей семье" Тоесть просто начав идти к Богу ты уже гарантирован от рождения в теле животного как минимум.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Как это не описан?? Описан!!! Души,живущие на Брахма-локе,после разрушения вселенной попадают вместе с Брахмой в Духовный Мир. Читайте внимательнее Шримад Бхагаватам!!! А на счёт пляжа и библиотеки,то на пляже книги читать приятнее...


Три восклицательных знака это уже перебор.Читал я о высших планетах Но речь идет о пути земля-рай-духовный мир.Такого ПРЯМОГО пути НЕТ.Нужно долго прыгать с одной райской планеты на другую. И вообще ожидание гибели вселенной на Брахмалоке это не движение к Кришне а сидение в ожидании пока Кришна заберет.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Попадет это сказал в лекции ачарья Прабхупада смысл был такой "начав практиковать бхакти йогу человек как минимум попадет в начале в рай а потом родится в хорошей семье


Не надо сочинять. Не "начавший", а не успевший закончить.

----------


## Милана

> Три восклицательных знака это уже перебор.Читал я о высших планетах Но речь идет о пути земля-рай-духовный мир.Такого ПРЯМОГО пути НЕТ.Нужно долго прыгать с одной райской планеты на другую. И вообще ожидание гибели вселенной на Брахмалоке это не движение к Кришне а сидение в ожидании пока Кришна заберет.


Я согласна миллион жизней на Брахмалоке посидеть в ожидании,чем одну на земле.

----------


## Александр.Б

> это не движение к Кришне а сидение в ожидании пока Кришна заберет.


Ни кто не может сам прийти к Богу, только Бог может забрать к себе. Так что все ждут, когда Кришна заберёт.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Я согласна миллион жизней на Брахмалоке посидеть в ожидании,чем одну на земле.


Это заблуждение.Богатые люди самые несчастные их выводит из себя любая мелочь например не тот оттенок розы.А земной женщине любая роза в радость.Там свои проблемы которых нам не понять.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Ни кто не может сам прийти к Богу, только Бог может забрать к себе. Так что все ждут, когда Кришна заберёт.


Путь к Богу описан как перечень необходимых ДЕЙСТВИЙ.Потому и общество называется не общество ожидания Кришны.А названо словом ДВИЖЕНИЕ,

----------


## Александр.Б

> Это заблуждение.Богатые люди самые несчастные их выводит из себя любая мелочь например не тот оттенок розы.А земной женщине любая роза в радость.Там свои проблемы которых нам не понять.


Да не путайте Вы Божий дар с яичницей. На высших планетах у живущих там, сознание в тысячу раз чище, и сердца наполнены бескорыстием. Иначе туда не попасть.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Путь к Богу описан как перечень необходимых ДЕЙСТВИЙ.


Ну, да, перечень действий необходимых для того, что бы Бог забрал к себе.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Да не путайте Вы Божий дар с яичницей. На высших планетах у живущих там, сознание в тысячу раз чище, и сердца наполнены бескорыстием. Иначе туда не попасть.


Брахма хотел изнасиловать свою дочь как вы думаете на какой планете?

----------


## Милана

> Это заблуждение.Богатые люди самые несчастные их выводит из себя любая мелочь например не тот оттенок розы.А земной женщине любая роза в радость.Там свои проблемы которых нам не понять.


Я тоже когда-то так говорила,когда деньги были,а потом Кришна мне показал,какое это "зло" деньги.
Лучше помалкивать,а то вам судьба всё покажет,из князей в грязи можно в два счёта слететь и тогда 
поймёте,как же тут выживать без этого "зла",можно и не выжить запросто. Я бы написала,что случилось с
отцом моей подруги,когда он всего лишился,но мне запретили на форуме такие вещи писать.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Вобще-то Брахмалока не райская планта,а высшая(райские--средние).Там живут только мужчины брахмачари и саннйаси.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Брахма хотел изнасиловать свою дочь как вы думаете на какой планете?


Проблема в том, что Вы пытаетесь всё это понять через призму своего опыта. Своим аршином меряете то, что выходит за рамки человеческого ума.

----------


## Милана

> Брахма хотел изнасиловать свою дочь как вы думаете на какой планете?


Это просто высшие силы так устроили,что бы когда на Земле и им подобных планетах у духовных наставников какие-то проблемы возникали,
что бы их люди не камнями закидывали,а вспоминали,что даже у Брахмы сложности были.
Брахма - это совершенное живое существо и это лила просто была такая.

----------


## Милана

> Вобще-то Брахмалока не райская планта,а высшая(райские--средние).Там живут только мужчины брахмачари и саннйаси.


Ну вот и здорово!! Я очень рада,что есть целая планета,где живут настоящие мужчины,а не такие, как наподобие горилл.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Ну, да, перечень действий необходимых для того, что бы Бог забрал к себе.


Перечень действий что бы ваша душа полюбила Бога а забирание вторично

----------


## Александр.Б

> Перечень действий что бы ваша душа полюбила Бога а забирание вторично


Согласен с Вами. Но маленькая поправочка! Не "ваша душа", а "душа"!

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

В материальном мире нет места где живут совершенные живые существа.Это лишь места большей или меньшей степени загрязненности.Конечно описаны случаи когда Брахмой становится Сам Кришна если нет достойной личности но в остальном тут безгрешных нет.

Махамайя это не только грех это любые планы на счастье в этом мире мире без Бога.

----------


## Милана

> В материальном мире нет места где живут совершенные живые существа.Это лишь места большей или меньшей степени загрязненности.Конечно описаны случаи когда Брахмой становится Сам Кришна если нет достойной личности но в остальном тут безгрешных нет.
> 
> Махамайя это не только грех это любые планы на счастье в этом мире мире без Бога.


Если бы здесь все были бы такими же греховными как Брахма,то эта вселенная называлась бы Духовный Мир!

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Ну вот и здорово!! Я очень рада,что есть целая планета,где живут настоящие мужчины,а не такие, как наподобие горилл.


ДЖАЙА!!!

----------


## Александр.Б

> но в остальном тут безгрешных нет.


Вроде Шива считается безгрешным.
Нарада муни вот тоже безгрешен.
Есть ещё миссионеры из духовного мира.

----------


## Милана

> Вроде Шива считается безгрешным.
> Нарада муни вот тоже безгрешен.
> Есть ещё миссионеры из духовного мира.


Мне кажется,что Госвами Махарадж - это воплощение Нарады Муни,но это моё личное мнение.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> В аду человек имеет эфирное тело тело привидения оно испытывает муки но не разрушается. Потому ваше описание постоянно отрастающих рук ног кожи не авторитетно. Как и описание непрерывного мучения.


Дмитрий_Л вот цитата для начала из Шримад Бхагаватам, где говориться о непрерывности наказания

человек, который съедает свою трапезу, не поделившись с гостями, стариками и детьми, или принимается за еду, не совершив пять видов жертвоприношений, считается не лучше вороны. После смерти он попадает на самую отвратительную из адских планет — Кримибходжану. Там находится огромное озеро, шириной в 100 000 йоджан, кишащее червями. Став одним из червей в этом озере, грешник пожирает других червей, а те, в свою очередь, пожирают его. Если человек еще при жизни не искупит свои грехи, ему придется провести в адском озере Кримибходжаны столько лет, сколько йоджан составляет ширина озера.

_а вот в ваших авторитетных знаниях я очень сомневаюсь. Где скажите написано, в каких шатсрах, что на адских планетах, можно спокойно сидеть и лицезреть окружающую действительность_

а вот цитата о том, что тело постоянно регенирируется: 

человек, который родился в знатной семье, — например в семье кшатрия, потомка царского рода или государственного чиновника, — но пренебрегает своими религиозными обязанностями и погрязает в пороках, после смерти низвергается в адскую реку Вайтарани. Эта река представляет из себя огромный, заполненный нечистотами ров, который окружает все адские миры и кишит свирепыми морскими чудовищами. Когда грешника бросают в реку Вайтарани, эти чудовища тут же н*абрасываются на него и начинают пожирать его плоть, но, из-за того что жизнь этого человека была полна греха, ему не позволено покинуть тело*. Постоянно вспоминая свои прегрешения, он безмерно страдает в этой реке из испражнений, мочи, гноя, крови, волос, ногтей, костей, костного мозга, мяса и жира.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Естественно описание страданий содержит описание страданий а не что то иное.Однако царство Ямараджа описано вполне симпатично и если вы не страшный грешник то наверно вам дадут погулять по его улицам http://scriptures.ru/puranas/garuda_...rodhara.htm#14




> 9. В этом городе есть прекрасная обитель Читрагупты, которая простирается на двадцать пять йоджан. Окруженная блестящими стенами из железа высотой в десять йоджан, с сотнями улиц внутри, украшенных флагами и знаменами. Она создана божественными архитекторами, расписана самыми искусными художниками; в ней повсюду слышны музыка и песни и видны прекрасные колесницы. Ее красоту составляют также сады и парки, в которых ласкают слух изысканные песни птиц; все ее части заселены небесными девами и певцами.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

при чем тут город царя то???? речь идет о грешниках. Еще бы Шиву вспомнил.
какое отношения имеют слуги царя к душам, отбывающим наказание??

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> при чем тут город царя то???? речь идет о грешниках. Еще бы Шиву вспомнил.


При том что даже в земной тюрьме есть маньяки-смертники и те кто на "химии" или под домашним арестом.Нет непрерывного вечного ада для всех.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

все таки рекомендую ознакомиться с Шримад Бхагаватам песнь 5, гл26
но если для вас это не авторитетно, то даже и не знаю что еще можно.

----------


## Милана

> При том что даже в земной тюрьме есть маньяки-смертники и те кто на "химии" или под домашним арестом.Нет непрерывного вечного ада для всех.


Я ни на какой круг ада НЕ ХОЧУ!!!!!!

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Я ни на какой круг ада НЕ ХОЧУ!!!!!!


Посадите Туласи и будет вам счастье.А ада не будет.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> все таки рекомендую ознакомиться с Шримад Бхагаватам песнь 5, гл26
> но если для вас это не авторитетно, то даже и не знаю что еще можно.





> 23. Увидев это, несчастный кричит, охваченный страхом. Грешная душа, не приносившая даров, трепещет и стенает.
> 24. Затем, по приказу Ямы, Чидрагупта обращается ко всем этим грешникам, которые рыдают и оплакивают свою карму.
> 25. "О вы, грешники, злоумышленники, загрязненные эгоизмом, несправедливые – почему вы совершили грехи?
> 26. О вы, глупые люди, почему вы совершили эти приносящие горе грехи, рожденные из похоти, гнева и общения с грешниками?
> 27. До сих пор вы совершали грехи с большим наслаждением, вот почему теперь вам назначается страдание. Не надо отвращать свои лица.
> 28. Вы совершали грешные дела во множестве, и эти грехи являются причиной неизбежного несчастья.
> 29. Известно, что Яма равно обращается с глупым и ученым, нищим и богатым, сильным и слабым
> 30. Слыша эти слова Читрагупты, грешники горько скорбят над своей кармой и остаются молчаливыми и неподвижными.
> 31. Царь Справедливости, видя, что они стоят недвижимы, как воры, назначает соответствующее наказание для каждого грешника.
> ...


Народ вполне осмысленно получает наказание сокрушатся печалится совсем не жизнь червей нормальное общение.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> 71. Испытав в должном порядке адские муки, он приходит сюда снова – уже очищенный".


Проще говоря их ада душа очищенной попадает вновь в город справедливости Ямы а не в тело животного.Я и говорю дадут вам погулять и на свободу с чистой совестью

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ну все верно, с пункта 33 начинаются те самые страдания о которых описано в Шримад Бхагаватам. Кто-то червяк, кто -то еще кто-нибудь. 
Испытав муки она возвращаются. Это нормально.
И что хотели этим сказать то?
где цитаты, что души отбывающие наказание могут спокойно лицезреть окружающую действительность?
Все такие рекомендую ознакомиться с Багавато-пураной, которой на порядок выше стоит чем гаруда пурана.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Народ вполне осмысленно получает наказание сокрушатся печалится совсем не жизнь червей нормальное общение.


А дальше? :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> А дальше?





> 31. Царь Справедливости, видя, что они стоят недвижимы, как воры, *назначает соответствующее наказание* для каждого грешника.


 Дальше то что заслужили. Вариантов много.

----------

